# Some of my work



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

And happy crismas every one


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

Few more pics


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

wow youve done work with lee and tifinay


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

tonytalamantes said:


> Few more pics


WOW, you do some really great work, I really llike that last deer you have posted, with the snow on top of his head. That looks really cool.

Thanks so much for sharing.

Great work!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good work, tell me about the white feathers on the pheasent, 

thx


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

cc46 said:


> good work, tell me about the white feathers on the pheasent,
> 
> thx


Half albino very rare


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

That cat looks amazing, great work. I see plenty of cats that look 'wrong" in the face after mounting. Must be difficult.

Looks like you do some great work there, congrats.


----------



## Capt.Don (Dec 23, 2008)

*Pheasants*

I dont want to sound like a know it all, but I used to raise pheasants when I was a kid. I had them in all white, buff ringneck, black ringneck, chinese ringneck and a few others. When I hatched eggs from the birds it was a crap shoot, they cross breed very easily. The one you have mounted is cool looking for sure and your work is great.


----------



## buckncm (Nov 22, 2008)

Man I wish you were a taxidermist in my area. I'm very picky and your work looks great. I shot a 160" this year and my regular taxidermist retired so I took it to someone different. I checked his work out first everything I've seen of his looks awsome, however there's always a chance.......well you know what I mean. I'm pretty much sitting on pins and needles wondering what I'm gonna get back. That brings me to a question to any taxidermist out there. I don't think he's started my head yet. I am dying to pay him another visit and have a 1 on 1 with him and explain to him that I can't emphisize enough that I am expecting a museum quality mount. Does anyone out there think that would be a good idea, or should I just let him do his thing and hope for the best. When I met the guy was very quiet didn't talk much and didn't seem like it was a big deal. He doesn't do taxidermy as a sideline, it's his main job. I wanted a full sneak and he told me that "Meader" make the best sneak forms so thats what he's gonna use. Anyone have any oppinion about that form. I'm clueless, the last time I had a good enough buck to mount about the only form availible was "VanDyke". I'm a flippin nervous wreck!!!!!!!ukey:


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Joe Meader makes great forms. Asking for a museum quality mount at a commercial price is setting your expectations too high. Competition mounts are not commercial mounts and typically only done to compete or if someone is paying above the normal rate. That being said, I'm not sure of what he's charging you. McKenzie make s very nice sneak form. This is a McKenzie form. I am not a professional, but I have competed and won Best in Show at my level in my state competition, so I know a little bit about it. I used a Joe Meader open flehming mouth piece and attached it to a McKenzie form. 

I did not do this mount, but it is a commercial mount of a deer I took in archery season 2003, but the guy knew me and put in extra effort since he knew that I would appreciate it. I would describe this as a very high quality commercial mount. After doing several competition mounts of my own, I really appreciate the work that taxidermists do, appreciate good quality work, and can easily spot poor work. There's a lot of poor work out there at the commercial level.


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Great work! Love the snow on the wall pedestal.


----------



## buckncm (Nov 22, 2008)

MW66 said:


> Joe Meader makes great forms. Asking for a museum quality mount at a commercial price is setting your expectations too high. Competition mounts are not commercial mounts and typically only done to compete or if someone is paying above the normal rate. That being said, I'm not sure of what he's charging you. McKenzie make s very nice sneak form. This is a McKenzie form. I am not a professional, but I have competed and won Best in Show at my level in my state competition, so I know a little bit about it. I used a Joe Meader open flehming mouth piece and attached it to a McKenzie form.
> 
> I did not do this mount, but it is a commercial mount of a deer I took in archery season 2003, but the guy knew me and put in extra effort since he knew that I would appreciate it. I would describe this as a very high quality commercial mount. After doing several competition mounts of my own, I really appreciate the work that taxidermists do, appreciate good quality work, and can easily spot poor work. There's a lot of poor work out there at the commercial level.


He's charging me $400 and I would pay more for the best he has ever done. The buck that you posted is very good, and if I get something similar to that then I will be very happy. I've been to Mckenzie's website and I was under the impression that the only full sneak form offered by them was a Joe Meder form. Everything that I've seen points to Joe Meder exclusively making and supplying full sneaks for Mckenzie.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, that could be as I've been out of it for a while. McKenzie probably bought Joe Meder's line. I looked at the Meder for, it's a nice form. They give a top down view and I like two full shoulders like they offer. Some forms don't have a full inside shoulder. It looks like there is also a Dennis Behn full sneak line, but I would go with Meder. Unless you have an early season short hair cape, I wouldn't worry too much about the form. It's more about how's putting it on the form. I would use Buckeye or IQ eyes. Is your cape tube cut or cut down the back? Actually, that doesn't matter a whole lot to me either, maybe unless you're doing a pedestal mount. Most of the artistic work is done in the finishing. $400 seems like a fair price for a good commercial mount. How much more would he ask for a "better" mount? And what would he do differently in this better mount. Just something to ask him/her. Commercial mounts usually have no inner ear detail. However, if it's up on the wall, you don't need it. Good luck.


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

I harvested my biggest Black tail the other year and tried out a local taxidermist. When I got it back it looked bozo the blacktail deer. The nose is huge comparing to the other deer I have mounted from othe taxidermist. I do my own Euro mounts in which I should have done to begin with. It looks as he just took the cape and stuck it on any form he could get his hands on. I understand he soes good wild boar in which it slightly resembles it now. Lets see if one can guest which one it is!


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

is it the one in full sneak just to the left of that nice prognhorn


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

You got it. Was the nose that noseticeable. I shot that prong horn last year in Gillette wyoming 40 yds. He scored 69 P&Y not bad for my 1st goat. Getting back on that deer you can see that nose a mile away.


----------



## lungbuster29 (Mar 9, 2008)

yea its bad sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Tony post up a picture of the mount you had in the showroom when I was over there the other day. The 2 bucks locked up fighting......You guys wanna see a killer mount that was it, the whole thing looked awesome. The full body caribou is cool too that you have.


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks every one for the comments, Ok Jason here's some more pics


----------



## Bighunter4x4 (Sep 7, 2006)

If you guys are looking for a good looking sneak manikin you could try revolution taxidermy supply and look at their sneak sweep. It looks like a very good mannikin. I just got one of these in to mount for a customer. He chose that one over the meder sneak offset out of McKenzies book. I think he liked the brisket detail of the revolution better. Hope this helps.


----------

